# need id request



## hibiscusmile (Jun 2, 2009)

This was sent to me and I said I would post here to see if someone knows anything about it.

Any chance you might kindly help in identifying this bark mantis species I just photographed in Danum Valley, Borneo? The specimen was barely 1 inch long, probably less.

Any help is very much welcome - species, genus, family...anything would do 

cheers + thanks


----------



## jacksun (Jun 2, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> This was sent to me and I said I would post here to see if someone knows anything about it.Any chance you might kindly help in identifying this bark mantis species I just photographed in Danum Valley, Borneo? The specimen was barely 1 inch long, probably less.
> 
> Any help is very much welcome - species, genus, family...anything would do
> 
> cheers + thanks


That is one cool looking Mantis!


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 2, 2009)

_Bolbe sp._? That's what comes to mind when you say 'Bark Mantid' &amp; 'less than an inch.'


----------



## leviatan (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm It seems to be an Bolbena sp. but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

This is few and far between species  Bolbena is cool


----------



## revmdn (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know what it is, but I want some.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 16, 2009)

haha, well until we know what it is, we cant have em!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 17, 2009)

Wheres Chrisian


----------



## mantidian (Jul 17, 2009)

this guy's covered with acne!


----------



## mantidian (Jul 17, 2009)

this guy's covered with acne!


----------



## Christian (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, this is not easy. This is one of the LBMs (*L*ittle *B*rown Mantids) which are hard to ID even from specimens, not talking about pics. However, due to a luck of a good angle, I tend to _Myrcinus_. There are two species recorded from Borneo, _M. tuberosus_ and _M. octispinus_. I cannot tell which one it is. _M. tuberosus_ is the more abundant species, but this has no meaning.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 17, 2009)

How does he do it? (_marvels_) :wub: :lol:


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 23, 2009)

but eyes


----------

